# Main > News >  New Dungeon Map - Dwarven Outpost

## Sapiento

I present my newest dungeon map:

DWARVEN OUTPOST

Explore the dark chambers of this old stronghold.

This map pack contains a
- ready for print DIN A4 multiple-page-.pdf
- ready for print letter size multiple-page-.pdf
- ready for print DIN A4 greyscale multiple-page-.pdf
- ready for print letter size greyscale multiple-page-.pdf
- .jpg files of the map with/without grid for print in one piece 
- MaptTool files for use as VTT

Each square on the .pdf is one inch. Final size is 32 x 40 inches.

You can get this map for USD 2.99 at DriveTrhuRPG and Paizo.

----------


## RecklessEnthusiasm

Hey folks. I thought I would post a link to my review of this product, should anyone still be on the fence! Take a look here.

----------

